# VIA Ocean First Impression



## jiml (Nov 4, 2019)

Currently riding the Ocean north of Moncton, NB. This is our first trip on this route in many years, with our last experience being in VIA's blue heritage cars. First time with Renaissance equipment, although have seen dozens in corridor service since their introduction - just never on any train I've taken. They're a mixed bag, and I can see some of the reasons VIA would want to retire them in favour of equipment that's actually much older. This is the "all-Renaissance-plus-Park-car" off-season consist, with 5 sleepers ahead of the Park, the 3-unit diner and 3 coaches - still quite a long train.

On the positive side, they ride fairly well, have large windows and the diner is quite nice. The food has been much better than expected and is really not that different than Amtrak's new dining model, only done properly. There are two attendants in the diner proper, with the food prep done by a single lounge attendant in each of the kitchen/lounge cars that bracket the diner. The food is served on real plates with real cutlery and is quite good for not being prepared on-board.

There are quite a few negatives to the Renaissance sleepers however. Between the narrow hallways and the protruding door handles - a lawsuit in waiting, we are spoiled being in the lone Budd car. We are its only occupants; our attendant cites the much higher prices over the Ren sleepers. He, and the other staff on board, have all been terrific. The rest of the train is about 50% full and stations like Moncton see a large turnover, with as many boarding as leaving.

Train has been keeping excellent time, although we are predicted to lose 15 minutes by Halifax. Just took a stroll on the platform for a few pics that will hopefully turn out despite the bright sunlight.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 4, 2019)

I do hope you write a trip report. The Ocean Limited is one of few trains I really love and have an attachment to. I’ve done it once as a ren train, and twice now as an All Budd Train. And if they do another all Budd winter train I’ll probably pop up for that again.


----------



## jiml (Nov 5, 2019)

I've updated the original post to correct the number of coaches, after having the opportunity to walk the full length of the train and do a more accurate count. Consist was:
2 x F40PH
Renaissance transition car
3 x Renaissance coaches
Renaissance coach lounge/kitchen car
Renaissance diner
Renaissance sleeper lounge/kitchen car
5 x Renaissance sleepers
Renaissance transition car
Tremblant Park (recent reno)

Working on full trip report for that forum.


----------



## Urban Sky (Nov 5, 2019)

jiml said:


> I've updated the original post to correct the number of coaches, after having the opportunity to walk the full length of the train and do a more accurate count. Consist was:
> 2 x F40PH
> Renaissance transition car
> 3 x Renaissance coaches
> ...


First transition car is actually a baggage car...


----------



## jiml (Nov 5, 2019)

Urban Sky said:


> First transition car is actually a baggage car...


I assumed as much, but it was really dark last night with no real opportunity for a closer look. The open baggage door must have been on the opposite side of the car, since the baggage carts were coming from that platform rather than the main passenger one.


----------

